# Is it possible?



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

My partner and I were lucky enough to have a little girl in Feb after a successful cycle of IVF on the first try and we're looking to try again in Aug/Sept.

I'm wondering how likely it is that DW will conceive on the first cycle this time round? Has anyone here been lucky enough to get 2 BFP's from 2 cycles?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Star,

It is possible, as you can see from my signature.  We sadly had a miscarriage from a FET, but I never believed in a million years I would get another BFP from my second fresh cycle.

There are a few more ladies on here who may come forward.

Good luck.

X


----------



## springsunshine (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi
I had a BFP from my 1st IVF cycle and another BFP thereafter on my second IVF cycle. 
Good luck


----------



## littlerosie (Apr 27, 2014)

I had a baby from my first cycle and then a BFP from an FEB,  which sadly ended in miscarriage. 
Best of luck


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank-you so much for the replies...that gives me hope  Really looking forward to our appointment at the end of the month!!


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

I too would love  baby number 2 though I dearly love my baby so much that I wouldn't be bothered if it didn't happen again.This time I would just try naturally an if it happens then its meant to be. I think for you though having treatment  again would be relaxing than tense so more likely to happen an also your body has been programmed to be pregnant therefore would happen again.


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Star,
Just found post- as you can see from my signature, I am one of those very very fortunate ones- first cycle xx'd but from then, 2 fresh cycles with 2 beautiful babies. Words can't say how lucky I feel.
Lightning does sometime strike twice,
all the best,
xx


----------

